

Google killed Bambi - whyleym
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2010/03/04/google-kills-bambi/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
A link to just the image was submitted yesterday:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1166991>

I have to ask - in what sense does this follow the guidelines for "On-Topic"?
Quoting:

    
    
        On-Topic: ... anything that gratifies one's
                      intellectual curiosity.
    
        Off-Topic: ... cute animal pictures ...
    

From <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
whyleym
My bad that it's already submitted, but ...

Come on, it's Friday, it may not be completely on topic but it certainly adds
a lighter note to proceedings. I love Hacker News, have learnt a heck of a lot
from it and visit on a daily basis and have done for around 3 years - but is
this not a little petty ?!

Anyway - to be fair to the deer it's not so much cute as dead !

